# I doubt any here would fall for this...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...however today I received a call from a 76 year old grandmother who recently went online to stay in touch with her kids and grandkids asking me why Medicare dotgov was sending her emails about having to change her plan.

She was smart enough to remember the PSA saying they never called or emailed and only snail mailed.

When I had her hover over the Medicare dotgov sender name it exposed an AOL email.

So if you know any elderly internet rookies, keep a eye out for them if you can for scammers especially until December 7 from what I read in her Medicare book when I went to her house to clear her email and send in the email spoof alert because she was scared she would do something wrong.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting. We all might need reminding of all those scams out there. I still have a landline phone---wow! Call blocking doesn't get them all.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The scamming is getting so bad that even my cellular provider is now requiring additional passcode protection.

Ironically as the carrier is sending out robot texts for subscribers to text in their security passcode preference, some scammers are also sending bogus texts redirecting the phone subscriber to text back to the scammers allowing them access to accounts.

When I turned my cell phone on the other day with phishing texts in addition to the actual text, I called the customer service on my last bill from my landline instead and went through the latest account breach security efforts.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I read stuff like this and I want to puke! Instead of revering our elders some rats choose to steal from them. They should suffer a horrid disease for doing this.


----------

